# Rainbow trout for supper tonight!



## porkpuller (Jun 22, 2011)

Thought I would do up some trout we caught a couple weeks ago in Minnesota.  First pic is the brining stage.  Soaking them in salt, brown sugar, cajun seasoning, and some garlic salt.  Second pic is the NEW smoker I just bought yesterday to replace my old MES that went caputz on me.  LOVE the new set up with the probe and the remote!! 

More pics to come as things transpire.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice looking trout AND new smoker!  How did you get the permission slip signed to buy that?!!!! LOL!


----------



## porkpuller (Jun 22, 2011)

Ha ha!  I think she saw a future with no more smoked meats and she just couldn't take it!!

Here they are stuffed with apple and onion.  Figured since I am using apple wood to smoke with I may as well use some apple for flavoring. 







Going in to the smoker @ 150 for about 30-40 minutes....then turning up the heat on these bad boys!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2011)

Great start !!!----and my favorite smoker too!!!!

Can't wait to see the close-ups of those nice finished Rainbows!!!

Bear


----------



## porkpuller (Jun 22, 2011)

The final product ready to be consumed.  Turned out REAL well....had a yummy meal.  Wife approved....even though she "prefers" my beer batter crappies, walleyes, bass, etc.  Was fun to be able to use both the remote control and the temp. probe.  Was able to adjust my heat level sitting on my couch in the living room watching TV.  Can't wait to take it camping this weekend....won't have to get out of my chair to do some cornish hens and interrupt my drinking program!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2011)

They look fantastic!!!


----------



## venture (Jun 22, 2011)

You didn't cut off the heads and tails.  EWWWW!

Thank you for doing that just the way you did.  It looks great!  Just the way it should be!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 22, 2011)

Great Looking Trout...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2011)

They look delicious. I can almost taste them!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome!!!

I just zoomed in on that fantastic BearView of perfect trout !!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 23, 2011)

They look yummy


----------

